#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Просьба перевести табличку с храма

## Shus



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Охраняемый памятник культуры провинциального уровня

Наскальные барельефы Храма Сокровенного (Сюаньмяогуань)

Народное правительство пров. Сычуань

14 декабря 1994 года

(Это даосский храм, т.к. «гуань»).

----------

Aion (18.10.2014), Pedma Kalzang (17.10.2014), Shus (17.10.2014), Алик (18.10.2014), Нико (17.10.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Охраняемый памятник культуры провинциального уровня
> 
> Наскальные барельефы Храма Сокровенного (Сюаньмяогуань)
> 
> Народное правительство пров. Сычуань
> 
> 14 декабря 1994 года
> 
> (Это даосский храм, т.к. «гуань»).


Спасибо огромное.
Там храм немного необычный: даосско-буддистский, при чем не "сань цзяо", а несколько другое.
Вот таким стал Будда Амитабха (первый раз вижу такую конверсию, да еще древнего памятника).

А это триада Вайрочаны.

----------

Алик (18.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2014), Эделизи (18.10.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Круто.

----------

